# Warranty for blemishes?



## madone5208 (Sep 29, 2008)

I got a closeout madone 5.2 during october, and over a period of about a week, I noticed some paint chips (including one on the dropout) and a somewhat large clearcoat run on the fork, none of which I caused. Now that the weather's turned really bad and I'm staring the bike in the face everyday, I've become more Ocd, and I'm wondering if Trek would cover these cosmetic things on their warranty. It's not a big deal, but the blemishes are somewhat apparent (I don't know how I missed them at the dealer) and more annoying than anything else, and they'd probably hurt resale value, if I ever decided to give this bike up.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

madone5208 said:


> I got a closeout madone 5.2 during october, and over a period of about a week, I noticed some paint chips (including one on the dropout) and a somewhat large clearcoat run on the fork, none of which I caused. Now that the weather's turned really bad and I'm staring the bike in the face everyday, I've become more Ocd, and I'm wondering if Trek would cover these cosmetic things on their warranty. It's not a big deal, but the blemishes are somewhat apparent (I don't know how I missed them at the dealer) and more annoying than anything else, and they'd probably hurt resale value, if I ever decided to give this bike up.


Give Trek a call, see what they say. If your LBS is a big Trek dealer, you might have better success letting them handle it with Trek. Trek is pretty good with customer service anyway.

BTW, like your screen name.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

madone5208 said:


> I got a closeout madone 5.2 during october, and over a period of about a week, I noticed some paint chips (including one on the dropout) and a somewhat large clearcoat run on the fork, none of which I caused. Now that the weather's turned really bad and I'm staring the bike in the face everyday, I've become more Ocd, and I'm wondering if Trek would cover these cosmetic things on their warranty. It's not a big deal, but the blemishes are somewhat apparent (I don't know how I missed them at the dealer) and more annoying than anything else, and they'd probably hurt resale value, if I ever decided to give this bike up.


Looks like one year on paint/ decals (I'd include clearcoat as paint  )
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/support/limited_warranty/


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

The clearcoat run sounds like warranty, the chips sound like shelf damage which would be on the dealer. You've had the bike for a couple of months so they might be reluctant to pony up for the cost of the repaint.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

The chips on the dropouts are going to occur when you mount and unmount your wheels. Closing the QR skewers is going to mess them up, that is normal. To keep it from spreading, get some clear nail polish and coat under and over the broken paint section. This will help the paint restick in that area, and will prevent creep of the problem.

The other chips, treat the same, just hit them with clear nail polish. Coat in a couple of thin layers. When it dries you won't even be able to tell the area you treated.

As to the runs in the clear coat...I suppose it depends on how bad it is, but there is a one year warranty on the paint and finish, so if it bothers you, then bring it to your LBS and ask them to have the Trek rep look at it. Better yet, email Trek, and ask them the procedure, that way you have a paper trail for any potential warranty claim.

HTH
zac


----------



## M__E (Apr 21, 2006)

..then again it waz at a closeout price? no harm in askin though (LBS)
but wouldnt hold my breath!


----------



## chang100 (Aug 29, 2003)

*It's covered BUT*

you'll have to send the frame in for repainting. Hope you have an extra bike.


----------



## madone5208 (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, it was a closeout price. How long would a repainting take?


----------



## chang100 (Aug 29, 2003)

*repainting*

I was quoted 30 days, decided to live with the cracks in the clearcoat instead of not ride for a month.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

chang100 said:


> I was quoted 30 days, decided to live with the cracks in the clearcoat instead of not ride for a month.


I'd sacrifice the 30 days and have it properly corrected by Trek, you will be much better off in the long run. I'd venture to guess that if you continue to ride with the cracks, they will eventually spread and then it will be even worse. Do the right thing.:thumbsup:


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

08Madone5.2 said:


> I'd sacrifice the 30 days and have it properly corrected by Trek, you will be much better off in the long run. I'd venture to guess that if you continue to ride with the cracks, they will eventually spread and then it will be even worse. Do the right thing.:thumbsup:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
JUST RIDE.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

08Madone5.2 said:


> I'd sacrifice the 30 days and have it properly corrected by Trek, you will be much better off in the long run. I'd venture to guess that if you continue to ride with the cracks, they will eventually spread and then it will be even worse. Do the right thing.:thumbsup:


So spend the time to strip the frame completely, send it off for 30 days (or longer), then the time and money to rebuild the bike, just for something cosmetic? Seems pretty silly to me.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

mohair_chair said:


> So spend the time to strip the frame completely, send it off for 30 days (or longer), then the time and money to rebuild the bike, just for something cosmetic? Seems pretty silly to me.


I don't necessarily disagree with you, but how does the OP know its purely cosmetic? I know its doubtful, but what if there were cracks in the actual carbon and not just in the clearcoat? Just asking...

Bottom line is, its just a bike and its going to get some wear and tear and I agree just go out and ride, just erring on the side of caution here.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

08Madone5.2 said:


> I don't necessarily disagree with you, but how does the OP know its purely cosmetic? I know its doubtful, but what if there were cracks in the actual carbon and not just in the clearcoat? Just asking...
> 
> Bottom line is, its just a bike and its going to get some wear and tear and I agree just go out and ride, just erring on the side of caution here.


I agree with '08 on this. I think it's pure guesswork on anyone's part to say it's purely cosmetic. And there's is one thing for certain... it ain't ever gonna get any better (and may get worse) so IMO you're just postponing the inevitable here.

I'd strip it, send it off and ASAP get my butt out looking for a low buck 'rain bike' to ride for the next 30 or so days. Of course, considering we've got freezing rain in my area right now, I'd do the same and snap my 'rain bike' on the trainer.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> I agree with '08 on this. I think it's pure guesswork on anyone's part to say it's purely cosmetic. And there's is one thing for certain... it ain't ever gonna get any better (and may get worse) so IMO you're just postponing the inevitable here.
> 
> I'd strip it, send it off and ASAP get my butt out looking for a low buck 'rain bike' to ride for the next 30 or so days. Of course, considering we've got freezing rain in my area right now, I'd do the same and snap my 'rain bike' on the trainer.


+1, I knew I could count on you PJ to cover my back!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

08Madone5.2 said:


> +1, I knew I could count on you PJ to cover my back!!:thumbsup:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
a prescription for OCD would only take 48 hours tops!??!
it may even be covered by trek's warranty 
health plan.....

(lol... i've got so many different marks and paint oddities on my 5.2
that i've just written them off as character.... if you don't you will go crazy. 
wait till you guys crash the first time... it may send you into a home!?
"usefullness is not impaired by imperfection...........
you can still drink from a chipped cup.")


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

MANTEIGA said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> a prescription for OCD would only take 48 hours tops!??!
> it may even be covered by trek's warranty
> health plan.....
> ...


You give yourself far too much credit in the 'all knowing department'. First off, I've already crashed (you should have known that, all knowing) and didn't get sent into a home. After sufficiently healing from a broken collar bone, I repaired my bike (new front wheel/ fork) and rode the trainer till I was able to road ride again. I did eventually replace the bike, mostly because it was rusting and 17 years old. So, no OCD there.

This isn't a case of OCD or seeking perfection. It's a case of a warranty issue that needs to be attended to. If, for whatever reason, you dont avail yourself of what is clearly a warranty claim, that's up to you, but I call that foolish. I'm sure companies LOVE consumers like you, because shoddy quality/ workmanship (and no, I'm not including Trek in that reference) becomes acceptable. 

BTW, your comparing a chipped cup (maybe costs $5-$10, tops?) to a bike costing upwards of $3,500 is laughable.


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> You give yourself far too much credit in the 'all knowing department'. First off, I've already crashed (you should have known that, all knowing) and didn't get sent into a home. After sufficiently healing from a broken collar bone, I repaired my bike (new front wheel/ fork) and rode the trainer till I was able to road ride again. I did eventually replace the bike, mostly because it was rusting and 17 years old. So, no OCD there.
> 
> This isn't a case of OCD or seeking perfection. It's a case of a warranty issue that needs to be attended to. If, for whatever reason, you dont avail yourself of what is clearly a warranty claim, that's up to you, but I call that foolish. I'm sure companies LOVE consumers like you, because shoddy quality/ workmanship (and no, I'm not including Trek in that reference) becomes acceptable.
> 
> BTW, your comparing a chipped cup (maybe costs $5-$10, tops?) to a bike costing upwards of $3,500 is laughable.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

take it easy BENJI!
it was always stated as a clear coat run, very different than carbon damage caused by an impact. 
a "cf crack" described as a visual long run in the clearcoat would sound very different in a tap test,stevie wonder could tell you if it was damaged or not!... Maybe if the paint was chipping off on the top tube or something....!? but a small run in the clear just isn't worth the repaint.... especially in the fork!?

the problem with cf is you can't see the damage most of the time!?
and yes, the company TREK does love me as it's all i buy.....

my quote was not to be taken literally:

it was a famous quote by a famous author, and i think i was possibly using it as a reference........!?

as for your accident i appologize for assuming.
and i'm glad your back up and ridding again. 
PS:
trek may cover anger meds ...!?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

MANTEIGA said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> take it easy BENJI!
> it was always stated as a clear coat run, very different than carbon damage caused by an impact.
> ...


There you go again (still), knowing things you can't know. You should go back and reread the OP's post. Paint chips are NOT a clearcoat run, they are paint chips, covered under Treks one year warranty. I never said that the CF was going to explode or the rider would be in imminent danger if s/he continued to ride. I merely said it was a perfectly legit warranty claim and should be pursued. Some people, to some degree, actually care about the aesthetic aspects and have pride of ownership.

I understood the reason for your quote. It still struck me that you'd compare those things. Would you apply the same standards to a $400 junker car as you would a 50K Porsche? BTW, I'd throw the cracked cup out, but you'd probably have guessed that.  

Thank you for the kind words re: my crash. Made me realize how lucky I had been riding relatively accident free for the 24 years prior (yes, I'm old).

BTW, you read anger into my post - there was none. But call me Benji again and I'll have to hunt you down and beat you with my cane.


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

*Lol*



PJ352 said:


> There you go again (still), knowing things you can't know. You should go back and reread the OP's post. Paint chips are NOT a clearcoat run, they are paint chips, covered under Treks one year warranty. I never said that the CF was going to explode or the rider would be in imminent danger if s/he continued to ride. I merely said it was a perfectly legit warranty claim and should be pursued. Some people, to some degree, actually care about the aesthetic aspects and have pride of ownership.
> 
> I understood the reason for your quote. It still struck me that you'd compare those things. Would you apply the same standards to a $400 junker car as you would a 50K Porsche? BTW, I'd throw the cracked cup out, but you'd probably have guessed that.
> 
> ...


_____------------------------------------------------------------------------

lol

no probs pj...........
sorry bout the tiff.

ride rage.
you know.  livestrong &
godspeed brother.


----------

